# School tells parents off



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

for wearing pyjamas to drop their kids off.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-35413153

What do you think?

Ever dropped your kids off in your pj's? Lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hell no!
It bugs me that the others at my lil uns school look like (and have) literally just rolled out of bed. But, I don't say anything of course, up to them if they want to look a state. I'm also probably jealous that they just sit around with their friends in their pjs drinking coffee and eating cake all day tbh and I have to go to work like some chump lol. (and yes they do, we have heard the conversations).


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it's awful.

If I had ever tried to take my two to school wearing my pyjamas, they would have been terribly embarrassed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Once upon a time men and women wouldn't leave the house without their hats and gloves.

These days they leave the house without even getting dressed!!! A clear indicator of the slovenly & lazy society we now have to live in. What kind of example is being set here? 

If you can't take a bit of pride in your appearance then there is little hope for everything else you do!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't blame the head teacher for putting the letter out, especially as the mums were actually coming into the playground, even to events and open evenings! 

When my son was at secondary school I did, on occasion, drop him outside school in my pj's with a coat on, but I was in the car.

Quite different to walking down the street and going into school. 

What is the world coming to?!


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Nope, I never did. It just wouldn't ever have occurred to me. Is it the crossover Onesie malarkey that blur the lines? Are they for indoors or outdoors?? (Don't like 'em myself, too much faff to go to the loo )

Now, dId I used to take Mara into the woods at 4am in PJ's and wellies and scare the wits out of the milkman on the way back? Ummm, not tellin!!:Shy:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

20 years ago I occasionally took my kids to school in my PJs!!! 
And I often walk the dogs in them 
In my defence though it's easier to come home and then shower and dress before heading off to work plus my trousers are basically light weight joggers and only do this in winter when boots and big coat are worn so nobody would know.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I was in my local Grocery Store last Sunday, around lunchtime, when a young woman slouched in, wearing her pyjamas and bathrobe.

Already at the counter, next to her, was a little old man and he was wearing a suit, shirt and tie. His clothes looked old and a little worn, but he had obviously made an effort to look smart.

Two extremes. The old man who believes he should make every effort to look smart in public and the girl who obviously couldn't care less.

Very sad.


----------



## Lee786 (Oct 10, 2009)

The actual letter shows how bad the BBC are at twisting things ....the letter makes no mention about getting washed at all
BBC added it to make it sound worse.

Personally I think the teacher is out of order...she has no right to tell people what they should wear
these are adults not children in her school.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Parents should set a good example. I can do what l like attitude pees me off. That attitude rubs off on kids and wont help them when they grow older.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I would never wear my night wear outside of the house! When my kids were still at primary school if I was running late I would still make sure I and them were suitably dressed to get them to school, even if they were late.

It seems these days people don't have standards like they use to. People don't take pride in their appearance any more which is not setting an example for their kids. I still 'dress up' when I go out for a meal in what I call my best clothes but you don't see many people that do these days


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lee786 said:


> The actual letter shows how bad the BBC are at twisting things ....the letter makes no mention about getting washed at all
> BBC added it to make it sound worse.
> 
> Personally I think the teacher is out of order...she has no right to tell people what they should wear
> ...


If they are outside school grounds, maybe but they were in the playground and buildings - totally unacceptable and she has every right to say so.

I would gave gone further and banned anyone from the school's grounds or buildings who was not appropriately dressed.

God help some of the kids being dragged up these days by lazy, CBA parents!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've taken the dog out many times in my PJs for the first and last toilet outing of the day. Or if he's gotten up in the night needing out. But no way I'd go do a school run or the shopping or whatever in them the way some people do.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lee786 said:


> Personally I think the teacher is out of order...she has no right to tell people what they should wear
> these are adults not children in her school.


Maybe not but I applaud her reasoning and totally agree with it. It's 9am for goodness sake. Of course parents should set an example. How lazy.

And no I never turned up to to drop the children off in my pyjamas ....

J


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate Onesies!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh They are Giant Babygrows!!!! :Facepalm


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

my dd was mortified when i went to collect her from the cinema in my cosy jamas and dressing gown. it was an unexpected taxi service as they'd missed the last bus home. - i didnt get out of the car!
i also applaud the head encouraging setting a good example.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lee786 said:


> Personally I think the teacher is out of order...she has no right to tell people what they should wear
> these are adults not children in her school.


I disagree! How can the school be expected to teach and instill standards in their pupils if the good work is being undone by the parents. If parents are turning up to evening events in their PJ's then that is a blatant show of disrespect to the teachers and the efforts they make. Furthermore, the children will follow this example and, in turn, be dis-respectful to the school staff thus making a hard job even harder.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I can kind of understand maybe dropping your kids off in your pj's on the odd occasion if you're rushing and maybe if they don't look like pj's but not daily. Also going to parents evenings and school meetings in your pj's?!?! what the hell ha-ha where do these people come from to think that is acceptable? 

There was a woman when I was growing up who would drop her children off to school in her nighty and dressing gown, she also didn't wear shoes. It was :Wideyed


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I can understand dropping off in the car and not getting out in PJs, but getting out!! Going to evening events??? Just wtf?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems that getting up a bit earlier and getting dressed is out of the question apparently.

Lazy lot.
I lived opposite the primary school my children attended in Yorkshire and I would go with them to the road to make sure they crossed safely, but I would still be dressed.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont really think the head teacher has any right to say what parents should be wearing to drop off their children. Attend meetings i can understand but not to drop children off at the school gate. It is simply none of the schools business as long as the children are dropped off in a timely manner and attend school regularly. 
I think school intefer far too much in childrens lives. Dictating what they can take in a lunch box and what brand of coat they wear. 
Just to add i wouldnt dream of taking my children to school while wearing pjs however i cant think of many occasions when i have seen any other parent in pjs either.
I would personally be less judgmental and try and understand why they may be choosing to wear pjs. As long as the are decent covered up i dont care what anyone else choses to wear.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with the Head because she reminds me a bit of Philippa Forrester. rool 
My head teachers never looked like that. 
Anyway I do think it's out of order,I won't even answer the door unless I have at least shorts and tee shirt on.
You wouldn't want to see me in the altogether. :Yuck


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

When I was at school you'd get a telling off if a member of staff saw you going home and you'd taken your blazer off, let alone at break or lunchtime when 'no blazers' permission hadn't been given. And Mum says similar things about the school _beret_ when she was at school...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really, how long does it take to throw on jeans, jumper and shoes? 

No time at all. No reason, other than laziness and slovenliness to go out in public in night clothes!

Surely, most parents get up and dressed before the kids are up, anyway?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Really, how long does it take to throw on jeans, jumper and shoes?
> 
> No time at all. No reason, other than laziness and slovenliness to go out in public in night clothes!
> 
> Surely, most parents get up and dressed before the kids are up, anyway?


This.

I would never have wanted my boys to see me as someone who rolled out of bed and showed up at the School looking like something that had been dragged through a hedge backwards.

Do these people get dressed at some point? If they do, why not before they take the kids to school?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I never see parents at my LOs school in pjs. In fact they all always seem to be immaculately dressed.

how long does it take really to chuck some normal clothes on?. it takes me 10 minutes to get dressed and ready, granted i don't do make up and tend to just chuck my hair into a ponytail but i don't think you need to do any more than that for a school run (unless you have work right after)


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont really think the head teacher has any right to say what parents should be wearing to drop off their children. Attend meetings i can understand but not to drop children off at the school gate. It is simply none of the schools business as long as the children are dropped off in a timely manner and attend school regularly.
> I think school intefer far too much in childrens lives. Dictating what they can take in a lunch box and what brand of coat they wear.
> Just to add i wouldnt dream of taking my children to school while wearing pjs however i cant think of many occasions when i have seen any other parent in pjs either.
> I would personally be less judgmental and try and understand why they may be choosing to wear pjs. As long as the are decent covered up i dont care what anyone else choses to wear.


Schools follow what the government says most of the time, their hands are very often tied on matters. All staff are trained regularly in safe guarding. The Welfare and health of the child comes first above all else, staff would be in trouble if they didn't report concerns about children and if further down the line there was some sort of court case school staff could actually be prosecuted if they hadn't reported concerns. Staff in some schools are even doing training in radicalisation, they have in our local primary and this is a small village school which is predominantly white. Not all radicalisation is about being Muslim.
Working in a school is a lot more these days then teaching the three R's.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

chissy 15 said:


> Schools follow what the government says most of the time, their hands are very often tied on matters. All staff are trained regularly in safe guarding. The Welfare and health of the child comes first above all else, staff would be in trouble if they didn't report concerns about children and if further down the line there was some sort of court case school staff could actually be prosecuted if they hadn't reported concerns. Staff in some schools are even doing training in radicalisation, they have in our local primary and this is a small village school which is predominantly white. Not all radicalisation is about being Muslim.
> Working in a school is a lot more these days then teaching the three R's.


I am not 100% sure why you quoted my post as i never mentioned safeguarding and/or radicalisation.
I work in a profession where safeguarding is an regular process, i understand the importance.
I understand what government enforced policy is also.
However some schools have rules for everything which are school led policy not government. Such as the one that started this thread


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No! These days I work at home most of the time, and I don't even do that in my pjs, let alone leave the house.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

While I love being in my pjs around the house, occasionally putting the bins out the front (early mornings or late at night, its a very quiet road) the thought of taking my kids into school in my pjs horrifies me. 

Who in their right mind turns up to an evening meeting with their child's teacher in pjs??


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's slovenly and shows a deep lack of respect to attend an Open Evening wearing pyjamas. If a parent is dropping off a child from the car, no-one can see, but walking a child to school whilst wearing jammies and slippers is not on, IMO. I did see a lady in her 50s shuffling to the shops in dressing gown and slippers. Horrific! I simply wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Kind of ironic to send your kids off to school to work hard.. while mummy can't even be arsed to dress herself.


----------



## Lee786 (Oct 10, 2009)

its a sad world we live in when people are judging others by what they wear, not by there actions.

Yes! I think its a bit lazy when you see people in Tesco or Asda in PJ's because the its hardly
something you have to be on time for.... but I would never think OMG PJ's outside = bad parent or bad person I know better than that.

Never judge a book by its cover

I would sooner a child learn to not judge a person by appearance than to instantly assess a person based on the fact 
they didn't wear what is deemed by others the correct attire for doing the school run.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Shoe on the other foot - how would these parents feel if their children's school teachers started going to work in their PJs? I'll bet more than one would have something to say!!



Muttly said:


> I hate Onesies!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh They are Giant Babygrows!!!! :Facepalm


I agree, but my aunt bought me one Christmas before last and I'd I'm honest, it has been known to help me with my skin. - acts aa a body wrap and keeps creams contained and therefore doesn't spoil the bedsheets, takes the psychological aspect of eczema out of the equation, etc.

Otherwise, you wouldn't catch me dead in one. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lee786 said:


> I would sooner a child learn to not judge a person by appearance than to instantly assess a person based on the fact
> they didn't wear what is deemed by others the correct attire for doing the school run.


I do agree with that sentiment and I would also agree that you shouldn't judge a book by it's cover .... but we're not actually talking pulling parents up on their fashion faux pas' or for turning up in jeans or with muddy boots. We're talking about the message that that not bothering to get dressed can give to impressionable young people. Did they not tell their children to get up, get dressed, have breakfast, brush their teeth and set off ready for school ....what if one day the children say, but you don't mum.

And I suspect it is mums ...because there would be a *massive* hoo ha (from mums as well the school) if dads started turning up at the school gates in pyjamas (jeez I remember my dads striped, hardly decent, baggy pyjamas ... I'd have moved schools if he's turned up in them!) 

J


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I love onesies! I have loads of them. I don't wear them outside the house and driveway though, although have been known to pick up someone late at night in my PJs if I don't have to get out of the car.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lee786 said:


> its a sad world we live in when people are judging others by what they wear.
> Never judge a book by its cover
> .


Tis a sad world when people can't be 4r5ed to present themselves to society with a little dignity and pride in their appearance.

The phrase 'Do you know what you look like?' instantly springs to mind.

Seems to be a case of Walmart people finally go to school.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> I am not 100% sure why you quoted my post as i never mentioned safeguarding and/or radicalisation.
> I work in a profession where safeguarding is an regular process, i understand the importance.
> I understand what government enforced policy is also.
> However some schools have rules for everything which are school led policy not government. Such as the one that started this thread


Maybe talking about safeguarding and radicalisation was trying to put my point across too strongly and for that I opologise.
Schools may come across as judgemental at times to parents but they have to think of all pupils not just the odd one or two so rules and policies that are school led are often because of this.
I don't know about the school in question but a lot of schools are now following values and teaching these (in primary any way). One of these values is Pride.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Funnily i mentioned this topic to my sister and she is adamant she would take a child to school in her night clothes in certain circumstance.
She works odd shifts and often finishes at 5am so would get up and take children to school in her night clothes to return home and straight back to bed ready for the next night shift.
It certainly is not lazy in that context.
Would it send a bad example to her children? Certainly not, she spent the night at work to support her family while responding to emergencies as she works for the ambulance service. 
I agree that particularly in this day in age people shouldnt judge a book by its cover and in my opinion thats a much better lesson to give to children rather than not wearing night wear outside of your home.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> I never see parents at my LOs school in pjs. In fact they all always seem to be immaculately dressed.
> 
> how long does it take really to chuck some normal clothes on?. it takes me 10 minutes to get dressed and ready, granted i don't do make up and tend to just chuck my hair into a ponytail but i don't think you need to do any more than that for a school run (unless you have work right after)


Exactly, when I'm on a day off, I chuck my jeans and a fleece on, usually my boots and put my hair back. Or if I'm going straight up the beach with Muttly, I will be wearing walking trousers or joggers. Both take me 10 mins too! Inc cleaning my teeth and washing!
It's just so lazy to not even bother. If you don't have 10 mins, you need to get up earlier!! (these people that is)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> Funnily i mentioned this topic to my sister and she is adamant she would take a child to school in her night clothes in certain circumstance.
> She works odd shifts and often finishes at 5am so would get up and take children to school in her night clothes to return home and straight back to bed ready for the next night shift.
> It certainly is not lazy in that context.
> Would it send a bad example to her children? Certainly not, she spent the night at work to support her family while responding to emergencies as she works for the ambulance service.
> I agree that particularly in this day in age people shouldnt judge a book by its cover and in my opinion thats a much better lesson to give to children rather than not wearing night wear outside of your home.


I used to work nights and then have to take my OH to work after sleeping for about an hour, I put on joggers and a fleece. I just don't believe, there is a circumstance to warrant pjs.
Would you let your kids pop to the local shop in their PJs?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I used to work nights and then have to take my OH to work after sleeping for about an hour, I put on joggers and a fleece. I just don't believe, there is a circumstance to warrant pjs.
> Would you let your kids pop to the local shop in their PJs?


No i wouldnt as i saod before i do not like the idea of wearing night clothes outside. 
However i would like to think i am mindful of other peoples circumstances and not judgmental. Just because i dont do it doesnt mean its wrong


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So I wear a strappy top and shorts to bed, or in summer, nothing at all. Can I go drop my kid off like that?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I have, on rare occasions, thrown a pair of walking trousers and an anorak on over my pyjamas - but I wouldn't dream of turning up in jim-jams and a dressing gown and slippers.

My own personal embarrassing moment was when I was rushing to get kids ready, tripping over three dogs every time I took a step, getting myself at least to a state where I wouldn't frighten horses if I met them in the street, and finally got to school (on time), shoo-ed the bairns in and ran a hand over my hair . . . to find that I had a hairbrush stuck in a tangle on the back of my head! I had forgotten it! I was mortified . . . . . . epressed


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I have, on rare occasions, thrown a pair of walking trousers and an anorak on over my pyjamas - but I wouldn't dream of turning up in jim-jams and a dressing gown and slippers.
> 
> My own personal embarrassing moment was when I was rushing to get kids ready, tripping over three dogs every time I took a step, getting myself at least to a state where I wouldn't frighten horses if I met them in the street, and finally got to school (on time), shoo-ed the bairns in and ran a hand over my hair . . . to find that I had a hairbrush stuck in a tangle on the back of my head! I had forgotten it! I was mortified . . . . . . epressed


Sorry LB, but just :Hilarious At least it showed you had tried!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Muttly said:


> So I wear a strappy top and shorts to bed, or in summer, nothing at all. Can I go drop my kid off like that?


Do you really need someone to answer that for you? 

Same could be said over normal clothes, are schools going to start measuring the length of parents skirts. Banning shorts? I bet some people wear much more offensive disrespectful clothes than night clothes. What about tshirts with rude phrases or quotes on them?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> *Do you really need someone to answer that for you?*


If you do, pray that is is not Zaros or Colliebarmy! :Woot

Some years ago I can remember a newspaper story about a woman who had been asked to leave tesco (I think it was) because she was wearing a bikini (and probably leaning over the freezers, or something similarly inappropriate) and some other customers had complained. She had rung the paper to get her story printed about how badly done to she was - it was a hot day, surely she could wear cool clothing, she had been sunbathing in the garden and really fancied a bowl of frozen cauliflower (or whatever it was), what was wrong with just going to the shops like that, people went in shorts etc. She was probably surprised at the backlash she got - most people disagreed that 4 inches of strategically placed nylon was appropriate shopping wear,r as I recall.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lee786 said:


> its a sad world we live in when people are judging others by what they wear, not by there actions.
> 
> Yes! I think its a bit lazy when you see people in Tesco or Asda in PJ's because the its hardly
> something you have to be on time for.... but I would never think OMG PJ's outside = bad parent or bad person I know better than that.
> ...


Unfortunately, in real life we are often judged by our appearance so making a small effort to get dressed seems worth it IMO.

Part of being a parent is teaching our children their social graces and how to get on in life. Like it or not, conforming to reasonable social expectations is a reality.

Turning up for an interview looking like you just got out of bed probably won't get you very far, irrespective of what job it is, so surely kids who see their parents out in public in pj's may not be getting the right "training" for real life and the big, bad world out there?

The downward spiral that some of society seem to be on may indicate it's a growing problem.

Society seems to be going backwards


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

:Bag:BagCouldn't find the article I was looking for, but came across these. I think that the important thing is to dress appropriately for the occasion. You wear different clothes to the beach than you would wear to church, or to take the dog over the Fells, or to go to a palace garden party or whatever. In the same vein, you speak in a different way to your three-year old than you do to your boss or your lover or the gas man.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/local-news/aldi-supermarket-bans-customers-going-5782913

The blurring of the lines that seems to be happening recently makes it very difficult for people - some people feel that their "right" to wear/say what they like, when they like and where they like is more important than other people's right not to have to look at their fat bum leaning over a freezer, or have to listen to their bad language, or encounter their nakedness unexpectedly in a place where we could reasonably hope to meet only fully-clothed people.

I would hate the UK to go down the US route of "anything goes" - those people of Walmart pictures send a shiver down my spine. :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

chissy 15 said:


> Maybe talking about safeguarding and radicalisation was trying to put my point across too strongly and for that I opologise.
> Schools may come across as judgemental at times to parents but they have to think of all pupils not just the odd one or two so rules and policies that are school led are often because of this.
> I don't know about the school in question but a lot of schools are now following values and teaching these (in primary any way). One of these values is Pride.


So true.

Some parents create a real hoo ha about schools setting rules about the contents if kids' lunchboxes. However, the reason this was done at my son's school was because a number if kids were being sent in with a box of E numbers, sugar with zero nutrition and were then not only unable to function and learn in the afternoon, but were also preventing the rest of the class from doing so! Those kids were either "wired" or in a "sugar slump". Who, in their right mind would complain that the school was trying to encourage good nutrition to aid learning - for the good of every child?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> So true.
> 
> Some parents create a real hoo ha about schools setting rules about the contents if kids' lunchboxes. However, the reason this was done at my son's school was because a number if kids were being sent in with a box of E numbers, sugar with zero nutrition and were then not only unable to function and learn in the afternoon, but were also preventing the rest of the class from doing so! Those kids were either "wired" or in a "sugar slump". Who, in their right mind would complain that the school was trying to encourage good nutrition to aid learning - for the good of every child?


Me! I complain about the lunch box police. I hate the lack of common sense regarding the whole situation. I am responsible for feeding my children I do not need to be told what I can or can not give them. The dinner ladies at the school my children attend confiscate items from the children's lunch box for a variety of reasons. We made healthy sugar free carrot cake traybake, they were allowed to take ONE small piece at Christmas lunch. The dinner ladies took it off them as it wasn't shop bought and binned it!!! Lack of common sense and strangled by rules and policy.

I also get p!ssed off when the school insists that all school jumpers are purchased from the same shop with the school logo on, these are 3 times more expenive than plain red jumpers. What difference does it make to the primary school children if they have a logo or not? it does make a huge difference to the parents because it costs a fortune and I know some parents with 3 and 4 children at the school.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You sort of wonder if they have not bothered to get dressed it is because they are going to get back into bed when they get home. maybe going to work later? But even so it takes a minute to get dressed.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

In this town you are not allowed in Tescos with swimwear or if you are a bloke, you must put your T-Shirt back on.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lostbear said:


> :Bag:Bag In the same vein, *you speak in a different way to your three-year old than you do to* your boss or *your lover the gas man*.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me! I complain about the lunch box police. I hate the lack of common sense regarding the whole situation. I am responsible for feeding my children I do not need to be told what I can or can not give them. The dinner ladies at the school my children attend confiscate items from the children's lunch box for a variety of reasons. We made healthy sugar free carrot cake traybake, they were allowed to take ONE small piece at Christmas lunch. The dinner ladies took it off them as it wasn't shop bought and binned it!!! Lack of common sense and strangled by rules and policy.
> 
> I also get p!ssed off when the school insists that all school jumpers are purchased from the same shop with the school logo on, these are 3 times more expenive than plain red jumpers. What difference does it make to the primary school children if they have a logo or not? it does make a huge difference to the parents because it costs a fortune and I know some parents with 3 and 4 children at the school.


If you are feeding your child a healthy lunchbox it shouldn't impact on you. I would have spoken to the school about that traybake incident tbh, as that was unnecessary.

The children they are trying to help, are those whose parents feed them crap - for all the reasons I gave 

As for the cost of uniform: I joined the PTA and we created and ran a uniform shop for the school and managed to get much better prices for everyone.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> We made healthy sugar free carrot cake traybake, they were allowed to take ONE small piece at Christmas lunch. *The dinner ladies took it off them as it wasn't shop bought and binned it!!!* Lack of common sense and strangled by rules and policy.
> 
> I also get p!ssed off when *the school insists that all school jumpers are purchased from the same shop with the school logo on, these are 3 times more expenive than plain red jumpers. *What difference does it make to the primary school children if they have a logo or not? it does make a huge difference to the parents because it costs a fortune and I know some parents with 3 and 4 children at the school.


I agree that both of these examples are disgraceful. If they want logos on jumpers the school could make badges cheaply available from the school office to be sewn onto the jumpers. And dumping cake because it isn't shop bought (i.e. not full of sugar and chemical preservatives) is just ridiculous.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Muttly said:


>


Bugger! I'd just noticed I'd missed an "and" out, and amended it. I hope that it had passed unnoticed, but I should have known - my guilty secret is out! LOL :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me! I complain about the lunch box police. I hate the lack of common sense regarding the whole situation. I am responsible for feeding my children I do not need to be told what I can or can not give them. The dinner ladies at the school my children attend confiscate items from the children's lunch box for a variety of reasons. We made healthy sugar free carrot cake traybake, they were allowed to take ONE small piece at Christmas lunch. The dinner ladies took it off them as it wasn't shop bought and binned it!!! Lack of common sense and strangled by rules and policy.
> 
> I also get p!ssed off when the school insists that all school jumpers are purchased from the same shop with the school logo on, these are 3 times more expenive than plain red jumpers. What difference does it make to the primary school children if they have a logo or not? it does make a huge difference to the parents because it costs a fortune and I know some parents with 3 and 4 children at the school.


I'm with you here!
We had this debate on here last year and I said the same and was called mad. But, I eat healthy and know what 'in moderation' means, unfortunately a lot of people obviously don't or there would be no need for the lunchbox police. It does make you angry, because we know what to feed our children, but hey.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Bugger! I'd just noticed I'd missed an "and" out, and amended it. I hope that it had passed unnoticed, but I should have known - my guilty secret is out! LOL :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Busted! :Hilarious


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> If you are feeding your child a healthy lunchbox it shouldn't impact on you. I would have spoken to the school about that traybake incident tbh, as that was unnecessary.
> 
> The children they are trying to help, are those whose parents feed them crap - for all the reasons I gave


Many parents have issues with the lunch box police so it isn't isolated to myself.
Blanket policy strips staff of common sense or autonomy. IMO any dinner lady could spot a poorly fed child without inspecting every lunchbox. They become focused on certain things such as no solid chocolate bars only biscuit covered......The lunch box watchers totally forget to use common sense and observe the child is actually totally malnourished, perfect example is Daniel Pelka.
While his case is an extreme one it isnt uncommon that children attend school everyday hungry. Dinner ladies time would be better spent ensuring these children actually eat not spying in my childs lunch box.
It is not the first incident I have had with the lunch box police either. my daughter was sent with a banana which when opened had a soft black area. I always encourage the kids just to remove the dark bit and eat the rest with no drama ( I assume most sensible people do the same). My 9-year-old daughter approached the dinner lady to ask for a knife(from the school dinners table, butter knife type) to cut it up and the dinner lady told her it was rotten and took it off her and threw it in the bin.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> Many parents have issues with the lunch box police so it isn't isolate to myself.
> Blanket policy strips staff of common sense or autonomy. IMO any dinner lady could spot a poorly fed child without inspecting every lunchbox. They become focused on certain things such as no solid chocolate bars only biscuit covered......The lunch box watchers totally forget to use common sense and observe the child is actually totally malnourished, perfect example is Daniel Pelka.
> While his case is an extreme one it isnt uncommon that children attend school everyday hungry. Dinner ladies time would be better spent ensuring these children actually eat not spying in my childs lunch box.
> It is not the first incident I have had with the lunch box police either. my daughter was sent with a banana which when opened had a soft black area. I always encourage the kids just to remove the dark bit and eat the rest with no drama ( I assume most sensible people do the same). My 9-year-old daughter approached the dinner lady to ask for a knife(from the school dinners table, butter knife type) to cut it up and *the dinner lady told her it was rotten and took it off her and threw it in the bin*.


WTF?? How ridiculous!

Well, mine kept coming home with fruit still in lunch box, so I ask "Why are you not eating your fruit?" (she looooves fruit btw) she said "because they give us fruit and veg (like carrotts etc) for free"
My OH checked this with the school and yeah they do! So can't really complain at least in this school. It also seems to be on and off, so I still send her with fruit.
They also provide a free breakfast club, which she goes to as I start work at half 8.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Bugger! I'd just noticed I'd missed an "and" out, and amended it. I hope that it had passed unnoticed, but I should have known - my guilty secret is out! LOL :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Puts a whole new spin on the song "The gas man cometh" ( Flanders and Swan: " 'twas on a Monday morning that the gas man came to call..."


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know if it's been mentioned but I think they are attention seekers.
Judging by this thread alone they have got the attention they crave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Meh... I just don't know how I feel about this.
Honestly, it has never occurred to me to notice, let alone worry about what the other moms are wearing in the drop off line. The way it works here, no one gets out of the car, we just drop the kids off and they walk in to school. I've never done it in my PJ's because I've never had the luxury of not having a job I need to go to as soon as the kids are dropped off.



Muttly said:


> Would you let your kids pop to the local shop in their PJs?


Many a time when my two were toddlers I went to the local shop with Captain Jack Sparrow as one of my darlings (who will remain nameless) went through a slight obsession with the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and said character. So for about a year, he wore his jacket, boots, sash, and hat wherever he went pretty much daily. I firmly believe in picking my battles, and that was not one I was going to pick. 
That toddler is now a very well-rounded 13 year old who is doing great in general, so I'm guessing my poor parenting hasn't had too much of an impact


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned but I think they are attention seekers.
> Judging by this thread alone they have got the attention they crave.


I think you are spot on with this! My OH used to manage a grocery shop in the middle of a housing estate.. It was the same people would come in every few days wearing their pj's, then draw attention to themselves by saying things like "oh I'm just so embarrassed, I just nipped out to get some cigs in my jammies"


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sure they are, that is not poor parenting Ouesi. But kids in dress up is not the same thing. Not really comparable imo.

I'm also not suggesting that any of these people are bad parents. I just think they are lazy.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me! I complain about the lunch box police. I hate the lack of common sense regarding the whole situation. I am responsible for feeding my children I do not need to be told what I can or can not give them. The dinner ladies at the school my children attend confiscate items from the children's lunch box for a variety of reasons. We made healthy sugar free carrot cake traybake, they were allowed to take ONE small piece at Christmas lunch. The dinner ladies took it off them as it wasn't shop bought and binned it!!! Lack of common sense and strangled by rules and policy.
> 
> I also get p!ssed off when the school insists that all school jumpers are purchased from the same shop with the school logo on, these are 3 times more expenive than plain red jumpers. What difference does it make to the primary school children if they have a logo or not? it does make a huge difference to the parents because it costs a fortune and I know some parents with 3 and 4 children at the school.





Lurcherlad said:


> If you are feeding your child a healthy lunchbox it shouldn't impact on you. I would have spoken to the school about that traybake incident tbh, as that was unnecessary.
> 
> The children they are trying to help, are those whose parents feed them crap - for all the reasons I gave
> 
> As for the cost of uniform: I joined the PTA and we created and ran a uniform shop for the school and managed to get much better prices for everyone.


I always see people complaining about the cost of school clothes but I don't think it's that expensive at least not here, a jumper or cardigan is between £10.50-£11.50 and are the most expensive thing i think I spent around £50 total on my LO's school clothes for her first year which is a lot less than I spend on normal clothing for her and she wears it a lot more.

Our PTA take donations of any old school jumpers, cardigans, dresses as well and sell it on cheaply to other parents to raise money and help parents who may not be able to afford it. but then my LOs school doesn't actually require them to wear jumpers with the school badge on, so we can just buy green cardigans or jumpers, but everyone has at least 1 school jumper. also parents who qualify can get help with school uniform. I think the most expensive thing is school shoes, but then I insist my LO has proper shoes for school

My friend was telling me the other day that her LOs school had recently sent out a letter because girls were going in with really short skirts or even leggings, boots and various decorated hair bands etc. (this is a primary school)


Muttly said:


> WTF?? How ridiculous!
> 
> Well, mine kept coming home with fruit still in lunch box, so I ask "Why are you not eating your fruit?" (she looooves fruit btw) she said "because they give us fruit and veg (like carrotts etc) for free"
> My OH checked this with the school and yeah they do! So can't really complain at least in this school. It also seems to be on and off, so I still send her with fruit.
> They also provide a free breakfast club, which she goes to as I start work at half 8.


My LO doesn't have packed lunches because I'm not buying packed lunch stuff when she can get school meals for free, though I'm really jealous of the nice food she gets at lunch and have told her more than once I'll swap places with her so I can have her lunch. but a few kids do have packed lunches and they're parents are always saying the kids don't eat their fruit because they're given fruit at school, they are allowed to bring a healthy snack for morning break (which just means no chocolate/crisps) and there's a big basket of fruit for them to pick from, I think it was yesterday my LO was telling me she had 2 bananas at snack time.

I've also heard of other schools confiscating crisps, chocolate sandwiches etc from lunch boxes, my LOs school doesn't do that though we all know they should bring in a healthy lunch a chocolate biscuit or packet of crisp every now and then isn't frowned upon as long as it's mostly healthy. the only thing that's a big nono is nuts, as we have some students with serious nut allergies.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> I always see people complaining about the cost of school clothes but I don't think it's that expensive at least not here, a jumper or cardigan is between £10.50-£11.50 and are the most expensive thing i think I spent around £50 total on my LO's school clothes for her first year which is a lot less than I spend on normal clothing for her and she wears it a lot more.
> 
> My LO doesn't have packed lunches because I'm not buying packed lunch stuff when she can get school meals for free, though I'm really jealous of the nice food she gets at lunch and have told her more than once I'll swap places with her so I can have her lunch. but a few kids do have packed lunches and they're parents are always saying the kids don't eat their fruit because they're given fruit at school, they are allowed to bring a healthy snack for morning break (which just means no chocolate/crisps) and there's a big basket of fruit for them to pick from, I think it was yesterday my LO was telling me she had 2 bananas at snack time.
> 
> I've also heard of other schools confiscating crisps, chocolate sandwiches etc from lunch boxes, my LOs school doesn't do that though we all know they should bring in a healthy lunch a chocolate biscuit or packet of crisp every now and then isn't frowned upon as long as it's mostly healthy. the only thing that's a big nono is nuts, as we have some students with serious nut allergies.


The only reason ours doesn't have school dinner is because she can be a bit of a bugger with not eating and going off and playing instead (teachers don't seem to enforce the 'sit down and eat then play' rule that we do) :Shifty She sometimes leaves a lot of her sandwich, so we want to keep an eye. Plus next school year she won't qualify for free meals, so will be back on packed lunch, Not paying £2.10 per day for something she may not eat.

The bloody school jumpers grrr!!! We buy jumpers at the start of the year £9 each (she's little). Couple of weeks in, jumper is missing never to be found but oh, hang on lost property if full of jumpers with the labels CUT OUT! 
This is my problem with the parents at this school, find a jumper, bring it home, cut out the label, claim as your own :Grumpy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Muttly said:


> This is my problem with the parents at this school, find a jumper, bring it home, cut out the label, claim as your own :Grumpy


Well that's just cheeky! Iron in nametags, maybe? With a bit of careful work you could iron to the actual jumper fabric and probably sew too without it showing, more trouble than it's worth to remove


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> Puts a whole new spin on the song "The gas man cometh" ( Flanders and Swan: " 'twas on a Monday morning that the gas man came to call..."


I remember that one - I think it ended (after about fifteen verses with various workmen) with the words "He'd painted over the gas tap and I couldn't turn it on"

(Oh, it all makes work for the working man to do. . . )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

*@ Apollo2012 - my LO was telling me she had 2 bananas at snack time.*

Your kid isn't that little yellow one in the dungarees, is she?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

lostbear said:


> *@ Apollo2012 - my LO was telling me she had 2 bananas at snack time.*
> 
> Your kid isn't that little yellow one in the dungarees, is she?


no she doesn't wear dungarees they don't suit her as she's too tall :Hilarious


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Muttly said:


> The only reason ours doesn't have school dinner is because she can be a bit of a bugger with not eating and going off and playing instead (teachers don't seem to enforce the 'sit down and eat then play' rule that we do) :Shifty She sometimes leaves a lot of her sandwich, so we want to keep an eye. Plus next school year she won't qualify for free meals, so will be back on packed lunch, Not paying £2.10 per day for something she may not eat.
> 
> The bloody school jumpers grrr!!! We buy jumpers at the start of the year £9 each (she's little). Couple of weeks in, jumper is missing never to be found but oh, hang on lost property if full of jumpers with the labels CUT OUT!
> This is my problem with the parents at this school, find a jumper, bring it home, cut out the label, claim as your own :Grumpy


wow that's crazy. i agree I've seen those iron on tags ironed on to the actual jumper. My LO's joules coat went missing for a while, once i got it back I wrote her name in black clothes marker across the inside fabric, it hasn't gone missing since 

Mine can be a fussy eater too, I was really worried at first. when she first started she used to eat a little bit then try take it back to stack up saying she's finished but they used to send her back to her table at which point she'd eat the rest. now as far as i know she eats it all. though still the first thing she says when she comes home is she hungry :Facepalm


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't really get the argument about being late or having to be somewhere for a certain time so parents not having time to get dressed..
What about the teachers? Other parents? The large amount of people who start work before 9am? They all have to be somewhere on time and they all still manage to dress themselves beforehand.

You can pull clothes on in a matter of minutes so there's really no excuse IMO.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Would the school, I wonder, write to the parents about the nasty cliquey yummy mummies who rock up in with their full make-up/hair and latest fashion etc and make snide comments, be bitchy and generally be bloomin horrible about the dress of folks like, for example, my daughter, who used to drop her son off to school, face scrubbed, in her gym stuff on her way to work as a personal trainer (or was it simply that our daughter is 10 years younger.......) Anyway, would schools tackle that kind of attitude at the school gates I wonder?

T'other end of the spectrum really.

PS. Our daughter, after many tears, decided to get her own back and told one of the gossipy Mums that she was in fact an exotic/pole dancer.....now our daughter lives in a wonderfully lovely middle england village, so you can imagine the reverberations .....hahahahahaha suddenly the Dads volunteered to take the kids to school and apologies were quickly forthcoming!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

marasmum said:


> Would the school, I wonder, write to the parents about the nasty cliquey yummy mummies who rock up in with their full make-up/hair and latest fashion etc and make snide comments, be bitchy and generally be bloomin horrible about the dress of folks like, for example, my daughter, who used to drop her son off to school, face scrubbed, in her gym stuff on her way to work as a personal trainer (or was it simply that our daughter is 10 years younger.......) Anyway, would schools tackle that kind of attitude at the school gates I wonder?


Don't see why they would/should tbh


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*GUESS WHO'S TAKING ME TO SCHOOL AGAIN?*


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I have, on rare occasions, thrown a pair of walking trousers and an anorak on over my pyjamas - but I wouldn't dream of turning up in jim-jams and a dressing gown and slippers.
> 
> My own personal embarrassing moment was when I was rushing to get kids ready, tripping over three dogs every time I took a step, getting myself at least to a state where I wouldn't frighten horses if I met them in the street, and finally got to school (on time), shoo-ed the bairns in and ran a hand over my hair . . . to find that I had a hairbrush stuck in a tangle on the back of my head! I had forgotten it! I was mortified . . . . . . epressed


Lostbear, this made my day :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

lostbear said:


> :Bag:BagCouldn't find the article I was looking for, but came across these. I think that the important thing is to dress appropriately for the occasion. You wear different clothes to the beach than you would wear to church, or to take the dog over the Fells, or to go to a palace garden party or whatever. In the same vein, you speak in a different way to your three-year old than you do to your boss or your lover or the gas man.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm
> 
> ...


Yes I was thinking this myself when I saw the article about mums taking kids while in PJs .

Society has norms which it sticks to but recently like you say people seem to be disregarding them. I once saw a group of girls in a coach station in bikinis and they stuck out like a sore thumb. Not appropriate clothing for the occasion.

Same with PJs - they are designed to be used in the comfort of your own home, and not to be worn outside.
Every morning even if I'm still half asleep I chuck on a top and trousers to walk the dog. Surely mothers can do the same. Otherwise it would set the wrong example to their kids.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

There has been times Charlie has gone to nursery and I am working from home or going into work later. I still drop him off when they open and I have never been in my pj's! 

I've been known to out pj's back on once I'm home before logging online to work though but well I'm in the comfort of my own home and it's a perk of not being in the office  

Each to their own I suppose but it really doesn't take long to put together pack lunches / bags and lay clothes out for the next day.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe those mums simply work from bed and those are their work clothes?



Another solution is to sleep.in leggings and a tee...
Most pjs nowadays look like leggins or tracksuit?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> *Maybe those mums simply work from bed and those are their work clothes?*
> 
> Another solution is to sleep.in leggings and a tee...
> Most pjs nowadays look like leggins or tracksuit?


Mee-ow! LOL


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Most pjs nowadays look like leggins or tracksuit?


This is true.. I could probably get away with going out in some of my pj's and nobody would notice.. BUT I don't wear pants to bed and a respectable young lady like myself would never leave the house without her underwears


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Nettles said:


> This is true.. I could probably get away with going out in some of my pj's and nobody would notice.. BUT I don't wear pants to bed and a respectable young lady like myself would never leave the house without her underwears


Pffts... underwear is overrated (see what I did there? under-->over? Har har... )
You don't always have to wear underwear, I certainly don't and no one is the wiser. Thick winter wear means bras optional


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Pffts... underwear is overrated (see what I did there? under-->over? Har har... )
> You don't always have to wear underwear, I certainly don't and no one is the wiser. Thick winter wear means bras optional


But.. what if you were in an accident and you had no knickers on? Holy moley.. you'd be the talk of the hospital 
Braless? They'd be hanging out the bottom of my jumper if I didn't tie them up :Hilarious


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I always used to serve people in my old job at lunch time in bath robes and pyjamas! 

A mother and her children all walked in with bed clothes on, including slippers!

It makes me feel sick to think of all the gob and dog s*** they must have trodden through to get to the shops and back, then to walk in your house and lay in your bed in them?! God alive..


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

Nettles said:


> But.. what if you were in an accident and you had no knickers on? Holy moley.. you'd be the talk of the hospital
> Braless? They'd be hanging out the bottom of my jumper if I didn't tie them up :Hilarious


I never understood that "what if you're in an accident" argument. The few times I've needed emergency personal because of an accident, one time my clothes were all soaked in blood (long story, I'm fine now) and went straight in to the biohazard bag and I don't think anyone noticed if there were undies involved or not. The other time, they were covered in mud and dirt and again, no one was paying attention to the clothes, just the patient (which I greatly appreciated).

Mom used to tell me "always wear clean underwear in case you're in an accident" yet in an accident, underwear are very likely to end up soiled in some way or another


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I never understood that "what if you're in an accident" argument. The few times I've needed emergency personal because of an accident, one time my clothes were all soaked in blood (long story, I'm fine now) and went straight in to the biohazard bag and I don't think anyone noticed if there were undies involved or not. The other time, they were covered in mud and dirt and again, no one was paying attention to the clothes, just the patient (which I greatly appreciated).
> 
> Mom used to tell me "always wear clean underwear in case you're in an accident" yet in an accident, underwear are very likely to end up soiled in some way or another


Well that's all very true, you make some good points. Ah sod it, I'll give my bits a good airing tomorrow.. but if I'm in an accident, I'm naming and shaming you for corrupting me :Hilarious


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me! I complain about the lunch box police. I hate the lack of common sense regarding the whole situation. I am responsible for feeding my children I do not need to be told what I can or can not give them.


I'm always kind of split on this one (my children went through school before the Lunch Box Police were appointed) because on the one hand I think, yes, it's a good idea to keep an eye on kids eating healthily whilst on the other i get *really *mad when I feel I'm being told what* I* can and can't eat because I think should be able to use my common sense.

We have a massive self appointed nanny state at the moment with our food. The adult version of the Lunch Box Police in actual fact. Don't eat this, eat that. Eat more fruit. Pasta is good for you. Snack on nuts not Snickers. Drink less alcohol (not that anyone can agree on what 'less' actually is). In fact the Adult Lunch Box Police pushed for a higher tax on alcohol and are now fighting for a minimum unit price (so although I don't drink often when I do I have to pay more ) And now we are to have the Sugar Tax which again will mean when I do add something sweet to my *balanced *diet I will have to pay more for it as they think I am being naughty. Please. Back off Nanny State. It's my lunch box. Go and pack your own.

J


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

marasmum said:


> Would the school, I wonder, write to the parents about the nasty cliquey yummy mummies who rock up in with their full make-up/hair and latest fashion etc and make snide comments, be bitchy and generally be bloomin horrible about the dress of folks like, for example, my daughter, who used to drop her son off to school, face scrubbed, in her gym stuff on her way to work as a personal trainer (or was it simply that our daughter is 10 years younger.......) Anyway, would schools tackle that kind of attitude at the school gates I wonder?
> 
> T'other end of the spectrum really.
> 
> *PS. Our daughter, after many tears, decided to get her own back and told one of the gossipy Mums that she was in fact an exotic/pole dancer.....now our daughter lives in a wonderfully lovely middle england village, so you can imagine the reverberations .....hahahahahaha suddenly the Dads volunteered to take the kids to school and apologies were quickly forthcoming!*


This is just brilliant, I used to be the victim of snide comments from the 'yummy mummy' brigade too, because I wore short skirts, motorcycle boots, purple hair & skinny tees, with a carload of kids headbanging to Motorhead  The affront to their sensibilities was palpable, & the rumours that got back to me about me apparently being a 'lady of the night' & a 'satanist' were amusing too.

I wouldn't drop them off in my nightclothes though.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I've just remembered that I've worn Pyjama bottoms out in public but in my defence I thought they were cotton summer trousers that tied at the waist.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Mee-ow! LOL


No! I have great respect for all who work their backside off to provide for their family not just leaving it to taxpayers. Had lodgings once next to such establishment and they were good albeit noisy neighbours.

I think.children have rights to eat healthy and have parents at least in jogging bottoms and outdoor footwear at the school gates.
Underwear optional.

Though going commando may give you nasty friction burns unless your nether regions are really toughen up.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Re PJ's and slippers - it has happened only very rarely at our school, but it is quietly noted and seen as sloppy and unusual. If it were to happen regularly, no doubt it would be another Safeguardng form to fill in and the family would be under watch, in case there were problems that might impact on the children.

To turn up at an open evening or event later un the day is plain sloppy, and we are, after all, supposed to be role models for our children. I think we would also assume that anyone turning up in PJs were also probably one of the great unwashed and unsavoury underneath.

We do know miost of our families quite well though and are approachble, so if there were a known problem such as bad back stopping someone getting dressed properly, I like to think that we would already know and be offering support.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there any report of the reaction from the (targets) of this letter? I agree that proper clothing should be worn to attend meetings, but for dropping kids off in the morning, who cares?...who defines what sleepwear actually is, anyway? Are we talking shortie babydolls or cotton long pants or shorts or what? I sleep in sweatpants in the winter. People all over the world wear sweatpants everywhere. In summer I sleep in light cotton long pants. They look more like exercise wear, or simply summer long pants, than pjs.

As for the food police discussion it reminds me of a teacher I used to work with in Special Education. She was a vigilant Food Police. We ate lunch with our developmentally disabled students. We had one Down's syndrome boy who would eat anything, as long as it had ketchup on it. This drove the teacher absolutely bonkers. She insisted that he eat his lunch without ketchup. So..he never ate lunch. I had no authority over her, but the kid needed to eat his lunch, and being his one-on-one, I went over her head. The parents were brought in and the teacher was told to let the boy put ketchup on his food.

Needless to say our relationship going forward was not pleasant, and when at the end of the school year her class was moved to another school I requested a transfer to different student/class,(the reason being I would now have an excessive commute, plus another teacher had asked for me) and was given the transfer. : )


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I wear nowt in bed lol, since getting fat I am terminally boiling hot, so I just jump out of bed into 'house clothes'..... shop are used to me being a bit scruffy.... in fact when I went in work clothes, people thought I worked there lol


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

At the risk of stereotyping, I imagine the same mums who go to school/Tesco etc in pjs or dressing gown, most likely go back home to bed...

It does also make you wonder if they "can't be bothered" or "don't have enough time", what else can they not be bothered with or don't have enough time.......


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I won't even answer the door to the postman if he calls very early, without pulling a track suit and sweatshirt over my nightwear, so there is no way I'd have dropped my kids at school in PJs. When they were very small, at nursery school, we were in the middle of a three year renovation of our house, of which I did a large share of the stripping, sanding, painting and decorating and I would often pick them up in my painting clothes, a pair of paint splattered leggings and an old man's shirt. It makes me wonder if I was thought of as too scruffy and maybe I should have changed. It wasn't that I was lazy though, far from it, it was hard work, but I didnt want to waste time changing then changing back again for a ten minute car trip, I could put that time to better use.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd rather a parent show up in their pjs to drop their kid off than not bring their kid to school at all.....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I'd rather a parent show up in their pjs to drop their kid off than not bring their kid to school at all.....


But it takes very little effort to throw some clothes on, so really no excuse or reason other than can't be ar*ed - I think *that's *the point.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

never mind


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m not sure how you could tell by just seeing someone in pajamas if they’re in PJs because they can’t be bothered. 
Not to mention, not all pajamas are pajamas. I sleep in yoga pants in the winter, and I go to yoga class on Saturday mornings in yoga pants. When I stop by the store on the way home, am I at the store in PJs or am I at the store in what I happened to be wearing for yoga class? And is it because I can’t be bothered to get dressed or is it because I took a yoga class before going to the store?

I mean at what point does it get to be way too much worry about what other people are wearing?
A friend of mine just had a horrible case of shingles that went from her armpit around her chest and all over her boob. Wearing a bra was total torture, and she’s a big girl up top so braless wasn’t an option. We have to dress professionally and she was really struggling to find clothes to wear that were professional and didn’t make her feel a thousand times worse. To her credit, she showed up to work every day, in pain, and did her job. Frankly if she showed up to work in PJs I don’t think any of us would have given a rat’s ass. Kudos to her for being there as far as I’m concerned. 

How do we know those people in PJs we’re judging aren’t suffering some sort of illness or recuperation? How do you know they’re not going through chemo and getting in the car and dropping kids off is really important to them even if it’s a massive struggle to which they don’t need to add trying to put on proper clothes? 

And honestly, even if someone can’t be bothered to put on “proper” clothes (who are these clothes police anyway?) who the heck cares? 
I can’t be bothered to put on make up other than a splash of mascara, or maybe eye shadow if I’m feeling really adventurous. I don’t wear lipstick ever, the most you’ll catch me putting on my lips is tinted chapstick. Does that mean I’m a lazy slob who can’t be bothered, or does that mean I have different priorities than others? 
There are a lot of things some people put a lot of effort in to that I simply don’t care about. I’m not sure why that would matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Ha ha!! Look what just popped up on my FB


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I'm not sure how you could tell by just seeing someone in pajamas if they're in PJs because they can't be bothered.
> Not to mention, not all pajamas are pajamas. I sleep in yoga pants in the winter, and I go to yoga class on Saturday mornings in yoga pants. When I stop by the store on the way home, am I at the store in PJs or am I at the store in what I happened to be wearing for yoga class? And is it because I can't be bothered to get dressed or is it because I took a yoga class before going to the store?
> 
> I mean at what point does it get to be way too much worry about what other people are wearing?
> ...


It's not that the school staff particularly care about what the parent is wearing, it is that the Safeguarding/child protection radar goes up. Yes, there could be a medical problem, but this may be affecting the child. There could be another issue - a parent desperately trying to juggle job and children.

If the parent hasn't managed to get dressed, then did they feed their child? Many arrive at school hungry, believe me.

But if something is affecting the child then it becomes the school's issue too. and who knows, sometimes we can help in house - perhaps with before/after school childcare, perhaps just an ear to listen, Or maybe, if that child is struggling, a referral is warranted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Summersky said:


> It's not that the school staff particularly care about what the parent is wearing, it is that the Safeguarding/child protection radar goes up. Yes, there could be a medical problem, but this may be affecting the child. There could be another issue - a parent desperately trying to juggle job and children.
> 
> If the parent hasn't managed to get dressed, then did they feed their child? Many arrive at school hungry, believe me.
> 
> But if this is affecting the child then it becomes the school's issue too. and who knows, sometimes we can help in house - perhaps with before/after school childcare, perhaps just an ear to listen, Or maybe, if that child is struggling, a referral is warranted.


Then make it about the child and the child's needs, not about what the parent is wearing 
I work with children and have for over 2 decades. You don't need to tell me that kids arrive at school hungry and that being the least of the issues. 
I also know that what a parent wears to drop the child off or school meetings doesn't correlate to their parenting skills. Likewise, parents who make the best dressed list are not all stellar either


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Then make it about the child and the child's needs, not about what the parent is wearing
> I work with children and have for over 2 decades. You don't need to tell me that kids arrive at school hungry and that being the least of the issues.
> I also know that what a parent wears to drop the child off or school meetings doesn't correlate to their parenting skills. Likewise, parents who make the best dressed list are not all stellar either


Exactly. I totally get that people should be arsed to put some clothes on and agree wholeheartedly with that sentiment. But in the grand scheme of things, does it really matter? The child made it to school, that's all I care about. I can do much more to help the child should there be an issue at home if he or she is at school, than if they stayed home because not only could the parent not be arsed to put on some clothes, they also couldn't be arsed taking their child to school that day. Because believe me, it happens!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Then make it about the child and the child's needs, not about what the parent is wearing
> I work with children and have for over 2 decades. You don't need to tell me that kids arrive at school hungry and that being the least of the issues.
> I also know that what a parent wears to drop the child off or school meetings doesn't correlate to their parenting skills. Likewise, parents who make the best dressed list are not all stellar either


So, as someone else who works with children, you will understand that it is all about reading the signs and trying to build a picture. And a parent who was previously arriving dressed, but suddenly starts arriving in PJs, perhaps after partner has left, all starts to build a picture of a family beginning to struggle. And maybe the school can help.

Conversely, a mum who previously couldn't bring her child to school, yet is now managing it, just in PJs, could be a forward step.

And yes, big house, well turned out child arriving on time, doesn't necessarily men that all is well in their lives.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

On holiday there were no flip flops and a vest....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This wasn't just the odd person, on the odd occasion.

It started with one or two and increased to large numbers, gathering in the school playground, attending events and parents' evenings dressed in their night clothes and slippers!

Nobody is saying they have to be smartly dressed with a full face of makeup - just DRESSED!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

And another funny that made me think of this thread


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

http://news.sky.com/story/1634857/judge-bans-people-wearing-pyjamas-in-court

Looks like it's not just schools.....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@stuaz  blimey. Thats shocked me !
what ever next ? Pjs at funerals?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't even like putting the bins out in PJ's unless its dark, certainly wouldn't go anywhere public in them. i suppose if you sleep in joggers or yoga pants then its not so obvious, but have seen folk in supermarkets & mcdonalds in proper pj's, sometimes with dressing gown & slippers too. Can easily just put jeans/trousers on if wearing a coat & nobody would be any wiser, though I'm sure most people could throw on some clothing in a few minutes.

My 93yr old grandad always wears a suit & tie, he even has suits to do the gardening in. It was very strange when he was in hospital last year as only time i've ever seen him not smartly dressed.


----------

